# Sync my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 with my Windows 8 computer



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

I understand to be able to receive and send emails on my Tab 3 i need to sync the Tab 3 with the PC. Could someone explain how to do that please?:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You just need to setup for email on your Android device:

Set up email on an Android phone or tablet - support

Follow the settings for POP.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You just need to setup for email on your Android device:
> 
> Set up email on an Android phone or tablet - support
> 
> Follow the settings for POP.


I have setup for email on my Tablet. *I can send emails from my tablet and receive them on my PC, but i don`t receive them on my tablet when sent from computer. Any ideas please?
*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your sent folder does not sync with any other device unless you are using a Microsoft Exchange email.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Your sent folder does not sync with any other device unless you are using a Microsoft Exchange email.


T*he main problem is, i don`t receive emails on my tablet but send them from the tablet and they arrive on my computer..:smile:

*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried to resync the email account then?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Have you tried to resync the email account then?


Yes, but i can`t get very far with it. I get to the part with the code but no further.:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why are you using Firefox Sync?

Is this not a email that you are using with Outlook?

I'm now confused on what your doing.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Why are you using Firefox Sync?
> 
> Is this not a email that you are using with Outlook?
> 
> I'm now confused on what your doing.


Well, being a novice i thought that was the way to go.
Ok, *The main problem is, i don`t receive emails on my tablet but send them from the tablet and they arrive on my computer..
*
*I want to receive emails on my tablet*.:smile:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have 3 emails on my tablet, 2 GMail and my ISP account. The GMail accounts sync because they are designed to. POP accounts will not, just how it works.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank You. I can send an email from my tablet and it arrives on my computer, but computer to tablet does`nt arrive.
So, Gmail is the thing?:smile:

Good, i set a Gmail account and it works great.:thumb:

Another question, how to put contacts in the Gmail account?:thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

https://support.google.com/mail/answer/8933?hl=en


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you read this Mobile - Outlook.com Help


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> https://support.google.com/mail/answer/8933?hl=en


Thank You:grin:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

joeten said:


> Have you read this Mobile - Outlook.com Help


Thank You will check it out.:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope it helps


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

joeten said:


> Hope it helps


Have now synced Tablet email with Windows 8 and all working great.:thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

joeten said:


> Glad to hear it


*Thanks a lot.*:thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

